# Food Nutrition Article



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just came across this article... it was on The Show Dog Super Site - The Best of Breed of Online Show Dog Magazines


http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/b...t/dogdiets.html

Now I am more confused!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is one person's opinion. If people do their homework, they indeed can fix a balanced home made diet. I disagree with most things in this article, and so does Nikki's vet.


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

> That is one person's opinion. If people do their homework, they indeed can fix a balanced home made diet. I disagree with most things in this article, and so does Nikki's vet.[/B]



Well, I often wonder if the commercial kibble isn't just a big business conspiracy... what did dog owners do before Purina started manufacturing dog kibble?

I found yet another site that lists lots of review sites...

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/family/d...od/reviews.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In my opinion, the "corporate" food and agriculture industry does not care one bit about keeping people and pets healthy. Their main concern is making money, and they do it by making food products as cheaply as they can, with inferior ingredients that are barely edible, and then throwing in synthetic vitamin cocktails, 99% of which are made in China, so that they can label the food "nutritionally complete."

Poor quality commercial dog foods, like grocery store brands etc., may have the essential vitamins/minerals, etc. but my concern is the quality of those vitamins/minerals, and the quality of the food itself. The article said that many dogs who are on home-cooked and raw have health problems. That may be so if the quality of the raw and home cooked is poor, and if the necessary vitamins/minerals are not present in the food, or if it is strictly vegetarian, which isn't nutritionally complete for a dog. 

To give a blanket condemnation of alternative food methods and to label it "cultlike" in my opinion is rather rude. My vet is a nutritionist. When I brought in a recipe that I had concocted myself, she said that it was okay but she would work with me to design a better one. If more vets could do this, then there wouldn't be as many health issues, and pets would live longer and be healthier. Instead of condemming people who want to try, maybe this vet should take some nutrition classes and become a consultant instead of touting the virtues of poor quality food that you and I, let alone your dog, wouldn't eat in a million years if we knew exactly what went into it.

I've owned dogs and I have been a dog sitter for a number of years. All of the dogs who were on cheap commercial or "prescription" food had ongoing chronic health problems. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I'd rather put the time in to do the research, feed good premium commercial foods, or buy and cook food of my own choosing, food that I'd eat myself, for my dog, instead of listening to one rather pompous vet who thinks that Eukanuba is a great food because it is nutritionally complete. This vet seems eager to mock and make money off of unsuspecting poor pet owners who are just trying to do their best for their furbabies. There are many people out there who study nutrition as a hobby and are not as stupid and "cultlike" as the article implies.


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with you. However, as I try to find the perfect food... and keep reading, I get information overload and confusion.

I have had my dogs on a variety of "premium" brands (merrick, solid gold, canidae, natural balance, nature's variety kibble and raw frozen medallions, and lately innova evo small bites and blue buffalo) and not so premium (royal canin mini, life's abundance, nutro ultra for small breeds). And let's not forget that I sometimes cook for them (Dr. Fox's recipes for dogs).

However, when I read the label on innova evo... the protein is 42% and there is literature warning against such high protein content in dog food. 

Even www.dogfoodanalysis.com rated innova evo 6 starts and blue buffalo 4 stars... I have to make a special trip to a store that sells Sojourner's (that JMM posted she uses) since it seems like quite convenient just add my own meat and have fresh dog food. 

Is innova evo to rich in proteins? What about bluebuffalo is the yeast problem real?

Thanks for all your opinions!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Is innova evo to rich in proteins? What about bluebuffalo is the yeast problem real?
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions![/B]


By too rich most people are reffering to the fat content. It can cause an upset stomach for some dogs. High protein, high fat foods are generally geared towards dogs with high activity. Your average house pet can easily become overweight on these foods. Any dog with liver or kidney concerns should avoid high protein foods.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You can order Sojos online at amazon.com as well. It is VERY confusing and there is TOO much info out there. At some point I just make a decision and go with it. Sometimes I have to change that decision. I'm fortunate to have a vet who works well with me.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Suzan,
What do you feed your dogs?



> In my opinion, the "corporate" food and agriculture industry does not care one bit about keeping people and pets healthy. Their main concern is making money, and they do it by making food products as cheaply as they can, with inferior ingredients that are barely edible, and then throwing in synthetic vitamin cocktails, 99% of which are made in China, so that they can label the food "nutritionally complete."
> 
> Poor quality commercial dog foods, like grocery store brands etc., may have the essential vitamins/minerals, etc. but my concern is the quality of those vitamins/minerals, and the quality of the food itself. The article said that many dogs who are on home-cooked and raw have health problems. That may be so if the quality of the raw and home cooked is poor, and if the necessary vitamins/minerals are not present in the food, or if it is strictly vegetarian, which isn't nutritionally complete for a dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Suzan,
> What do you feed your dogs?
> 
> 
> ...



I rotate a variety of canned foods. Nikki won't eat kibble and my vet does not want me to leave it down for her all day. I can't find a good canned puppy food locally, so she's been eating the "life stage" food.

Right now Nikki is eating Evanger's Turkey/Potatoes/Carrots canned dinner which is grain free. She really likes Castor and Pollux Organix, which is chicken/turkey and rice, and she loves California Natural lamb and rice. When I feed her the Cal Natural, I mix in a little Evo canned to boost the protein a little, because Cal Nat. is high in grains. I also give her tiny pieces of raw fruit and veggies as snacks/training treats. I also sprinkle a probiotic/enzyme powder on her food, or give her plain, unsweetened yogurt. She's gained a little bit of weight in the month we've had her, and she seems happy and playful, yet calm, and assured. I'm going to home cooked food when she turns 9 months old. I'm tired of researching dog food.


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

By too rich most people are reffering to the fat content. It can cause an upset stomach for some dogs. High protein, high fat foods are generally geared towards dogs with high activity. Your average house pet can easily become overweight on these foods. Any dog with liver or kidney concerns should avoid high protein foods.
[/QUOTE]



I definitely do not want them to get overweight and at the same time I do not want them to develop any high protein related illness. 

I tried the innova evo because out of the 6 star rated ones it is available at a local pet store. They have been on it probably 3 weeks + and already I have noted that they seem more energetic and playful. I was beginning to think they were depressed before I switched their food. Their stools are solid. It could be my imagination or just the season but they seem to have more hair, not just growth but more quantity. I only feed them 1/4 cup am and pm. The dogs seem to eat it fine.

They will also eat the blue buffalo, but they seem to prefer innova. I got the blue buffalo after reading some posts of people who were pleased with it. Incidentally, our groomer feeds her dog the blue buffalo and then I read that that brand had been subject to recall in the past! 

Until I give sojos a try... I am also trying to find a great quality alternative.

And by the way, thank you all for your input!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:smilie_tischkante: Evangers might have a problem. This was posted elsewhere:

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01825.html


Sometimes I really do want to bang my head against a wall because I try to do the right thing by buying good products for Nikki, then this happens. Nikki ate Evangers canned last night and this morning, and she threw up today. I don't know if it was due to the Evangers, or because she kep trying to eat some leaves that were out on my deck and maybe she did eat one which upset her tummy. She is totally fine now. I gave her some California Natural canned lamb and rice food for dinner.


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

> :smilie_tischkante: Evangers might have a problem. This was posted elsewhere:
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2008/NEW01825.html
> 
> ...



I hope Nikki is doing well. It is frustrating... just when you think you find good quality foods... they issue more recalls. It is scary! I suppose we better start cooking!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569012
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's doing fine, thank you!


----------

